# Was läuft hier verkehrt ?



## michaK (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich habe vor ca. 5 Wochen meinen Patronenfilter auf __ Hel-x umgerüstet !
Das Hel-x ist super besiedelt, aber meine Sichttiefe beträgt nur noch ca. 40-50 cm. Das Wasser im Filter ist voller Schwebstoffe, die natürlich wieder in den Teich gelangen. Hier mal ein paar Fotos :
 

 

 

Aus lauter Verzweiflung habe ich links und rechts des KG-Rohres jeweils
eine Filterpatrone befestigt, welche die Schwebstoffe abhalten sollen !

Hab ich da irgendwo einen Fehler eingebaut ?

Has Hel-x ( 300 Liter im IBC ) ist unbewegt und wird 1x am Tag durchgerührt.

Wer hat einen Verbesserungsvorschlag, den ich auf die Schnelle noch umsetzen kann, da ich am 12.06. in Urlaub fahre ?
Vielen Dank
Michael


----------



## Frank (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

Hallo Michael,

warum hast du denn umgerüstet? Du weißt doch: 
Never touch a running System.  

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das deine gut besiedelten Patronenfilter die Schwebeteilchen sehr gut aufgefangen haben.
Dein __ Hel-X wird diese Aufgabe nicht übernehmen.
Was hast du überhaupt für eine Vorabscheidung?


----------



## michaK (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

Hallo Frank,
als Vorfilter hab ich einen Compactsieve II !
Ich hab umgerüstet , weil mir die Reinigung zu umständlich war.
Außerdem ging mit jeder Reinigung ein Teil der Styrodur-Platten zu Bruch.
Das Gewicht der Patronen war zu groß !
Michael


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

Hallo Michael,

ich hab da letztens ne nette PN von "jürgen und heike" zu dem Thema bekommen. Leider schreibt Jürgen sowas Interessantes nicht immer öffentlich. :? 

Einige Filterbauer haben nach der __ Hel-X Kammer einen Patronenfilter nachgeschaltet, um die sich beim Umrühren lösenden Schmutzpartikel=Bakterien etc. abzufangen.
Evtl. würde das Dein Problem lösen?


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

hi


> Einige Filterbauer haben nach der __ Hel-X Kammer einen Patronenfilter nachgeschaltet, um die sich beim Umrühren lösenden Schmutzpartikel=Bakterien etc. abzufangen.



nicht evtl. genau da liegt das problem annett. 

gut erkannt für ne frau, die angeblich von filtern nicht viel versteht. 



> Leider schreibt Jürgen sowas Interessantes nicht immer öffentlich.



verpetzt die mich doch glatt hier :evil


----------



## michaK (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

Hallo Annett,
danke für den Tipp, leider geht das bei mir aus Platzgründen nicht mehr .
davor könnte ich noch was bauen, aber das würde ja das Problem nicht
lösen !

Hat jemand einen anderen Ansatz ?

Danke Michael


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

hi
wieviel platz steht dir denn nach dem ibc noch zur verfügung?


----------



## michaK (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

Hallo Jürgen,

direkt vom Auslauf des IBC geht es in den Bachlauf !

Michael


----------



## velos (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

Kannste nicht einen zweiten Behälter mit Patronen in den IBC stellen, hast zwar etwas weniger __ Hel-X, aber du filterst die Schwebestoffe raus.
Oder du steckst in den Überlauf zum Bachlauf eine Reihe T-Stücke mit Patronen.
Prinzip wie ein einreihiger umgekehrter Patronenfilter.


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

hi


> Kannste nicht einen zweiten Behälter mit Patronen in den IBC stellen, hast zwar etwas weniger __ Hel-X, aber du filterst die Schwebestoffe raus


du hast ideen peter. 
der war echt gut. 
wie willst du das denn auf die schnelle lösen? ich gehe da mal nicht näher darauf ein. 


> Oder du steckst in den Überlauf zum Bachlauf eine Reihe T-Stücke mit Patronen.
> Prinzip wie ein einreihiger umgekehrter Patronenfilter.


das hört sich schon besser an...wird sich aber bei der menge zu schnell zusetzen.
stehe da jetzt auch auf den schlauch ...denke mal drüber nach...vielleicht fällt mir oder euch da noch was ein.


----------



## velos (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

wie willst du das denn auf die schnelle lösen? ich gehe da mal nicht näher darauf ein. 
ich will ja nix auf die schnelle lösen 
da kann man nix auf die schnelle lösen
sorry man kann natürlich auf die schnelle von jürgen einen trommmmler bauen lassen 

ne ohne scherz, da geht mal eben nix


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

hi 
doch, du hast mich eben darauf gebracht peter. 
auf dem ersten bild sieht man, daß er einen verschlusstopfen vorne hat.
den könnte man lösen und das rohr bis vorne zum ibc verlängern.
das würde die doppelte länge des jetzigen rohres bringen.
jetzt muß er nur noch am besten "großzügig" eine schaumstoffmatte um das rohr befestigen (was ja echt nicht schwer währe) und er hätte eine große fläche an filterschaumstoffläche die schon eine weile braucht bis die sich zusetzen würde. vor allem wenn er sie nur halb um die rohre befestigt, könnte er ohne bedenken in urlaub fahren.sollten die sich so zusetzen das sie komplett vertsopfen, läuft das wasser dann halt ungefiltert über den schaumstoff zurück in die ausgangsrohre in den teich.:smoki 

das ist die beste lösung. 

merkst du was peter...zusammen sind wir unschlagbar.


----------



## velos (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

merkst du was peter...zusammen sind wir unschlagbar. [/QUOTE]

 

stell dir vor jürgen, du würdest um die ecke wohnen...
was wir alles bauen würden 


sag mal jürgen,
wann wird mein __ hel-x wohl gescheit arbeiten?
ich hab immer noch nitrit, so ein sch...


----------



## michaK (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

Hallo Jürgen, Peter,
erst mal danke für eure Vorschläge, ich lass erst mal die beiden Patronen
am Auslassrohr liegen und fahre in 6 Std. nach Norwegen !
Werde das Ganze ab dem 30.06. noch mal aufgreifen ! Hab ja ein paar Tage Zeit, mir alles noch einma durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen .

Danke und bis bald.

Michael, der jetzt zum angeln nach Hitra fährt !l


----------



## velos (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

na denn, schönen Urlaub


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

hi peter
das kann ich nu aber gar nicht verstehen.
deine neue 1a filteranlage hast du doch für deine teicherweiterung gebaut oder? 
müßte doch also ehr zu groß für dein jetziges teichvolumen sein oder?

stimmt das oder liege ich da falsch peter?

bitte um antwort


----------



## velos (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

in meinem teich schwimmen neben meinen 15 koi (3-4 jahre alt) noch 15 junge die keiner haben will.
der neue filter ist wie du weißt von april.
die jungen müssen bis auf 3 st. raus
futter gibt es 3 mal am tag ein schnapsglas voll
einmal in der woche 10% wasserwechsel
trotzdem nitrit
habe das gefühl mein __ hel-x kommt nicht in die pötte
habe gestern filterstarterbakterien übers hel-x gekippt


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

hi
bitte gebe mir jetzt mal genaue ecktaten ohne zu fragen, bitte.
1
teichvolumen?
2
menge deiner patronen und länge
3
wieviel liter __ hel-x

ich liege richtig das dein patronen vor deinem hel-x sind oder?

ich glaube ich weiß wo dein problem liegt peter.


----------



## velos (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

teich 12000l
beide pflanzenfilter zusammen 3000l
300l __ hel-x noch von hand bewegt
LETZTE kammer vor dem ersten pflanzenfilter ist natürlich der patronenfilter
50 patronen-mittel 40cm lang
zwei pumpen (10.000er u. 5.000er)

also:
teich
erster pflanzenfilter
sifi-kammer
1 hel-x kammer
2 hel-x kammer
3 patronenfilter
uvc 50w (12 Std)
2 pflanzenfilter


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

hi peter
auch wenn ich jetzt schläge von allen seiten bekomme, denke ich das deine boifilteranlage viel zu groß ist.
ich habe das hier schon mal bei den patronenfiltern versucht zu erklären.
es gibt halt im ganzen net nicht eine info oder aussage die meine meinung teilt.
was ich hier sage findest du auch in keinem forum, weil man das ganze auch nur feststellen kann wenn man plexiglasrohre im pf verwendet und dann stück für stück patronen austauscht, schließt, weniger verwendet oder auch mehr und natürlich auch stark besiedelte patronen mit neuen austauscht. die durchflussmenge ist enorm peter. tauscht man neue gegen eingefahrene patronen aus, kommen die fast zu einem stillstand.
die folge ist....die gut bestückte pakterienkolonie die auf der patrone sind sterben ab und wandeln sich um in schmutz-und gammelecken-bakterien und über die kann unser fischdoc (rainer)dir jede menge erzählen.
ich machs jetzt kurz...ich kann mir leicht vorstellen das es sich beim __ hel-x ähnlich verhält.
bakkies sammeln sich in den filterkörpern an und versperren dem wasser den leichteren weg hindurch zu fließen. hat man jede menge filtermasse (hel-x) hats das wasser natürlich um so leichter.
fangen die bakkies an auf der einen seite der hel-x zu wachsen verschließen sie die durchflussmenge und dann geht halt das wasser den leichteren weg (größere öffnung)durch dir unbesiedelten helix-körper und so wird es bei dir sein peter.
anders kann es bei deinem filtervolumen ja gar nicht sein.


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*



> in meinem teich schwimmen neben meinen 15 koi (3-4 jahre alt) noch 15 junge die keiner haben will.



habe dir vor tagen bereits eine PN geschrieben--ohne antwort...

gruß ulla

schönen urlaub und Petri Heil


----------



## velos (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

ulla,

ich habe keine nachricht bekommen.
ich hatte dir auch eine mit meiner tel. nr. geschickt

bitte versuch es noch einmal


----------



## Jürgen-V (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

hi peter
ich denke ich hatte da einen denkfehler. 

das was ich geschrieben habe kann bei dir nicht zu treffen.:? 
wenn du nitrit hast, zeigt das ja eigentlich das du aktive bakterien hast.
ich denke da mußt du ganz einfach geduld üben, bis sich die "nitritbakterien" bilden.


----------



## michaK (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

Hallo,
hab nun doch noch etwas Platz gefunden und möchte nach dem __ Hel-x - Filter einen Patronenfilter bauen um die Schwebeteilchen raus zu bekommen.

Es soll ein Regentonnenfilter, 300 Liter, mit Bodenablauf werden . Folgende Fragen hab ich aber noch :

1. runde oder eckige Tonne, wobei ich eher zur eckigen tendiere wegen der
    Stabilität
2. wollte einen 50er Bodenablauf einbauen. Ist das OK und auf was muss ich dabei achten?
3. außerdem wollte ich diesmal keine Folienflansche benutzen, sondern diese 
   Dichtgummis verwenden. Spricht da was dagegen ?

P.S. Es soll wieder ein hängender Patronenfilter werden !

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

hi


> 1. runde oder eckige Tonne, wobei ich eher zur eckigen tendiere wegen der
> Stabilität



falsch, die eckigen tonnen bekommen druckbäuche und du kannst dann probleme mit der dichtheit von deinen anschschlüssen bekommen.
nehme dir runden.



> 2. wollte einen 50er Bodenablauf einbauen. Ist das OK und auf was muss ich dabei achten?


nimm nen 70er



> 3. außerdem wollte ich diesmal keine Folienflansche benutzen, sondern diese
> Dichtgummis verwenden. Spricht da was dagegen ?



ne ist ne günstige lösung, achte aber darauf das sie nicht in der sonne stehen
sonst werden sie nach jahren porös.


----------



## michaK (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

Hallo Jürgen,
kann ich HT-Rohr nehmen ?
Welchen Zugschieber brauche ich für den 70er Bodenablauf ?
Michael


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

hi micha


> kann ich HT-Rohr nehmen ?



klar



> Welchen Zugschieber brauche ich für den 70er Bodenablauf ?



  na die für die es nen 70er bodenablauf gibt, was meinst du denn damit?.


----------



## michaK (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

OK OK, war ne blöde Frage !!!!
Ich hab allerdings noch keinen 70 er Bodenablauf gefunden !
Bin aber noch am googlen....

Michael


----------



## kobel (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Was läuft hier verkehrt ?*

Hi Michael,

wegen Zugschieber sieh mal nach bei www.Teichpoint.de oder bei www.koiteich.de

Konrad


----------

